
Register for hack.summit() 2016 - ionicabizau
https://hacksummit.org/2016event
======
prtkgpt
HN members can bypass the registration and attend for FREE using code
HACKERNEWS.

Speaker list:

•David Heinemeier Hansson (creator of Ruby on Rails) •Joel Spolsky (co-founder
and CEO of StackOverflow, founder of Trello) •Thomas Kurian (EVP at Oracle.
Oversees all 3000+ of Oracle software products) •Rebecca Parsons (CTO of
Thoughtworks) •Kent Beck (Created Extreme Programming, created TDD, co-created
Agile, authored 9 books) •Bob Martin (created the Software Craftsmanship
Movement) •Tom Chi (co-created Google Glass) •Yehuda Katz (Ember.js, JQuery,
Rails Core committer. Created HandleBars) •Jocelyn Goldfein (recent Engineer
Director, Facebook) •Qi Lu (Executive Vice President at Microsoft. Oversees
R&D for Office, SharePoint, Exchange, Yammer, Lync, Skype, Bing, Bing Apps,
MSN, and more) •Ed Roman (founder of TheServerSide.com, Java book author)
•Aaron Skonnard (CEO of Pluralsight) •Brian Fox (created the GNU Bash Shell,
Emacs maintainer) •Chris Richardson (Java Champion, created the original Cloud
Foundry) •Orion Henry (founder of Heroku) •Hampton Catlin (Created SaSS, HAML,
m.wikipedia.org, and book author) •Jon Skeet (#1 answerer on StackOverflow)
•Dries Buyataert (created the Drupal programming language) •Janet Weiner
(Engineering at Facebook, big data expert) •Floyd Marinescu (CEO, InfoQ)
•Nathan Marz (creator of Apache Storm) •Rod Vagg (Node.js Technical Chair and
Core Committer) •Sarah Allen (Co-creator of After Effects, Flash video, recent
Presidential Innovation Fellow)

~~~
ch4ch4
Is there going to be an area onsite for the hackathon?

------
linux-modder
Looks to be a lovely 'virtual' conference aka you can be anywhere, no plane or
bus fare needed, Just need yourself, interest in a topic (or a few) and a data
connection be it mobile, ethernet or wifi...

------
stephenitis
It'd be great if they showed us an example of the medium that the
talks/communication would happen at a virtual summit like this.

------
misbah143
Amazing initiative. Looking forward to it.

------
taywall2
Looks awesome. Looking forward to it!

------
jaalkab
Great!!! I will attend this!

------
p8gupta
Great list of speakers!

------
reeseman
Nice!

------
foklepoint
Great!

